# Deficiencies or just old leaves dying?



## LatetothePartay (Mar 10, 2014)

Hey everyone, I'm hoping you guys can help me out with diagnosing what's happening to some of my plants. All my anubias and vallisneria are thriving, but my java fern has two discolored leaves and some of my hygrophila corymbosa compact is getting holes on the tips of its leaves. Are both these plants suffering from a nutrient deficiency (or multiple)?
I dose the tank with Seachem Flourish weekly. 
Hopefully these pictures show what I'm talking about.


----------



## Betaphototramp (Apr 13, 2014)

Are you adding CO2 to the tank? if not try API CO2 boost 5-ml per day in a 10 gallon set. 1-ml per day in smaller tanks. Also it kind of looks like a fertilizer burn so you may be adding to much flourish. I have noticed the same type of problems in many aquarium shops. I know they don't do anything besides put the plants into the tanks and wait to sell them. What type of substrate do you have. Does it contain Iron and minerals?


----------



## LatetothePartay (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm not currently adding CO2 but I have been thinking about it recently. 
It's a 5.5 gallon, so I add 0.45 ml of Flourish once a week. The substrate is just gravel, with one API root tab near the hygrophilias. 
Thank you for responding


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Once a week is not enough. I dose half-strength Seachem Flourish and Excel and full-strength Trace Elements on this schedule with great success: F-E-F-TE-E-F-E. Seachem suggests not dosing Excel and Flourish on the same day. I also use root tabs and and red clay tabs (iron source) in the substrate.

However, to make life simpler, you could dose Flourish every other day. If there isn't any improvement, get a bottle Trace Elements and/or Excel (same as API CO2 Boost). 

I was reading an issue of The Aquatic Gardner and it stated a lack of iron is one of the main causes of poor plant health.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Once a week is not enough. I dose half-strength Seachem Flourish and Excel and full-strength Trace Elements on this schedule with great success: F-E-F-TE-E-F-E. Seachem suggests not dosing Excel and Flourish on the same day. I also use root tabs and and red clay tabs (iron source) in the substrate.
> 
> However, to make life simpler, you could dose Flourish every other day. If there isn't any improvement, get a bottle Trace Elements and/or Excel (same as API CO2 Boost).
> 
> I was reading an issue of The Aquatic Gardner and it stated a lack of iron is one of the main causes of poor plant health.


Russell, what about phosphorus/phosphate or potassium.? It might help.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Tony2632 said:


> Russell, what about phosphorus/phosphate or potassium.? It might help.


Flourish has phosphate. You're right about added potassium as potassium deficiency manifests itself in yellowing leaves and pinholes.

I think the problem is directions say dose once or twice a week. But the dosing recommendation probably doesn't take into consideration how often Betta owners do water changes and how much they remove so twice a week is a must. At least that's my take. ;-)


----------



## LatetothePartay (Mar 10, 2014)

So it sounds like I need to add fertilizer more often and get Excel and Trace elements. 
Thanks everyone, I really appreciate the help


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you do water changes once a week, I would dose the Flourish after the water change and three days later. Or after each water change if you do more than one.

I'd get Excel, Iron, Potassium and Trace in that order of importance. I buy my supplies from www.drsfostersmith.com. You get free shipping at $49 and they don't charge sales tax. I'm sure you'll find some neat kitty stuff to make up the $49.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I need some potassium myself.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I use these, and my plants grow great. One kit will last you a realllly long time too. The only things I dose other than this are Iron and liquid carbon.

http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizers-supplements/pps-pro-fertilizer-package.html


----------

